# Please help me fix my bum.



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2014)

I'm in urgent need of advice. I have a sore bum. I've been riding a bit for a few years so I ( and it) should have got immune to this embarrassing affliction, but last Friday I rode 55 miles or so to Brighton with some of The Usual Suspects. A lovely night out. The problem was that it was a very warm night, and I made the mistake of wearing a pair of thermals next to my skin beneath my padded bib longs. 

( Read no further if you are of a delicate persuasion)


It seems that sweat and a raised seam on the thermals started gnawing its way into that sensitive piece of flesh where the top of your inner thigh meets the bottom of a buttock. It seemed OK on Sunday when I went for a gentle pootle round The Park, but it felt really raw on my commute today, although not infected.. Modesty prevents me posting a photo, but enthusiasts may contact me by PM. (Large SAE, and a postal order for twenty one pounds excluding VAT, please)
Anyway, what should I do? I don't want to stop riding but would prefer to put some kind of wonder-gunk on it. The question is, which one? 

Thank you.


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2014)

Savlon. Soothes, prevent it getting infected.


----------



## MikeW-71 (10 Sep 2014)

^^ that.

I had the same once from my usual comfy shorts. I hadn't got them on just right and they were rubbing. Should have stopped and sorted it, but 80 miles later  it was really painful and rubbed raw.

Savlon, a few days off the bike and looser underwear sorted it out.


----------



## MacB (10 Sep 2014)

Have a shower/bath when you get in and, once thoroughly dr, dab some witch hazel on with a cotton ball. That should help to dry it out and toughen it up, I'd repeat after every shower/bath where you aren't intending to ride in the near future. For riding I would just use some sort of cream, I like Udderley Smooth myself


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2014)

MacB said:


> Have a shower/bath when you get in and, once thoroughly dr, dab some witch hazel on with a cotton ball. That should help to dry it out and toughen it up, I'd repeat after every shower/bath where you aren't intending to ride in the near future. For riding I would just use some sort of cream, I like Udderley Smooth myself


 I don't think it's a question of building up "toughness", more that the old leather has been sawn through!


----------



## neil earley (10 Sep 2014)

No creams needed ride a recumbent bike your bum will thank you later, on a serious note savlon works wonders as recommended by sore bums


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2014)

Sudocrem


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Sep 2014)

slowmotion said:


> I'm in urgent need of advice. I have a sore bum. I've been riding a bit for a few years so I ( and it) should have got immune to this embarrassing affliction, but last Friday I rode 55 miles or so to Brighton with some of The Usual Suspects. A lovely night out. The problem was that it was a very warm night, and I made the mistake of wearing a pair of thermals next to my skin beneath my padded bib longs.
> 
> ( Read no further if you are of a delicate persuasion)
> 
> ...


Ouch!
I had pair of undershorts that if I wore over a certain distance, left a nasty sore! (due to a seam) - also in the same place as yours.
I use Udderly Smooth cream on all my rides and after a shower or bath, put sudocreme on the sore part. 
I also have Germolene cream which is just as good IMO.
Needless to say I have now binned them!
I hope it heals soon


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Sep 2014)

Have a word with @PaulB he is trialling a medical barrier cream as a chamois cream. Sure it would be very good for that sort of situation.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Sep 2014)

Got back from two weeks' recumbent drinking in Greece on Saturday- Sunday I did the 47 mile Mary Towneley Loop on the mountain bike. 

Apart from me legs being utterly shredded it felt as though someone had taken a cheesegrater to my nethers. 

Not fun at all. Some chamois cream for me next time!


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Sep 2014)

User said:


> And don't wear stuff under your padded shorts.


Not sure if that was in reply to my post, but I only wear undershorts if I'm wearing unpadded baggy shorts 
Saying that, I have found that my butt can't cope with two layers!


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Sep 2014)

User said:


> That was in response to Slomo's OP.


I wasn't sure, but thanks for clarifying


----------



## hopless500 (10 Sep 2014)

Another vote for Sudocrem here


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Sep 2014)

I once bought a tub of Assos stuff then realised that it was an expensive version of other creams. Sudocrem is my choice now. Sorry to disagree with other posts but during the winter months I'll wear running trousers underneath bib shorts with no issues, even on 80-100 mile rides.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2014)

User said:


> And don't wear stuff under your padded shorts.


 I've got away with it before without any trouble. I think the problem this time was that I got too hot. It was a a very mild night, as you know.


----------



## Longshot (10 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Sudocrem



This.


----------



## RAYMOND (10 Sep 2014)

Never suffered ass rash until 2 days ago when I did my first 50 miler.. even then it was only a bit red and as gone now, just cycled 27 miles this morning without a problem.

Listen to the guys.. don't wear anything ever..under padded shorts..

now man up, put some parafin on the said area and get out there riding 


p.s the paraffin was a joke


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2014)

Many thanks for all the advice. I went to the chemist and invested in some Sudocrem and some Savlon. The Sacred Temple that is My Body has been well and truly anointed. I tried the Sudocrem for the trip to work and it seems pretty good. I'll give the Savlon a whirl for the trip home.


----------



## Ajay (10 Sep 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I once bought a tub of Assos stuff then realised that it was an expensive version of other creams. Sudocrem is my choice now. Sorry to disagree with other posts but during the winter months *I'll wear running trousers underneath bib shorts *with no issues, even on 80-100 mile rides.



Really? I think your bib shorts may be too big!!


----------



## Deputy Dawg (10 Sep 2014)

Sudocrem for sure. My GP said it was 'excellent stuff'. 3% peroxide is great for killing any infection.


----------



## ayceejay (10 Sep 2014)

The problem is the moisture (sweat) this is why shorts with a pad that wicks sweat away need to be worn next to the skin, any thing between shorts and skin (especially thermals) will create the opposite effect. I suggest that you use something to dry the skin in that fold before using any cream meant to lubricate, a talcum powder for athletes foot will do the trick.


----------



## Easytigers (10 Sep 2014)

Just to add my two penneth...Sudocrem all the way...really suffering at the moment for the first time in 4 years and it's really helping me through. Just make sure you don't double dip ...i.e. use the same finger on a double application. I'm not sure whether this is a definite no-no but seems good practice to me!!!


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2014)

If sudocrem doesn't fix it, and it still stays red and a bit raw, go get some lamisil - it's for jock itch and athletes foot. Works a treat.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> If sudocrem doesn't fix it, and it still stays red and a bit raw, go get some lamisil - it's for jock itch and athletes foot. Works a treat.


 It's not in the area where Scrot-Rot (as it was known at school) develops. It's further round the back. I'm pretty sure it's just some slightly raw skin, not a fungal infection. Anyway, I'll give the Savlon a test in about 45 minutes.


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2014)

It can show in different ways. In my case my skin just got red and sore on the top of my legs. Nothing would stop it until I whacked on some lamisil.

Savlon and sudocrem are the front line stuff. Sudocrem lasts 'longer' on the skin.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Sudocrem lasts 'longer' on the skin.


 It most certainly does. I found it almost impossible to get it off my fingers this morning, even with soap and water. Weird stuff!


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2014)

slowmotion said:


> It most certainly does. I found it almost impossible to get it off my fingers this morning, even with soap and water. Weird stuff!



And don't over apply it or it will seep through your grundies and your trousers. Don't ask me how I know. Black suit pants are the worse !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2014)

Before my arse developed dragon hide I was another user of sudocrem. Also found a really long soak in the bath helped


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> And don't over apply it or it will seep through your grundies and your trousers. Don't ask me how I know. Black suit pants are the worse !


  This affliction is far more serious than I realised!


----------



## slowmotion (11 Sep 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Have a word with @PaulB he is trialling a medical barrier cream as a chamois cream. Sure it would be very good for that sort of situation.


@PaulB got in contact with me this afternoon by PM. It seems that my bum is a highly valued research resource. He is sending me , very kindly, a sample of his wonder-gunk. I'm sure it will get to the bottom of it.

BTW, the Savlon was great on the five miles home but a hit a minor hole which jarred my fundaments. Damn, it hurt.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3271110, member: 259"]This is not just petroleum jelly that you are spreading on your bum. It's _Vaseline_ petroleum jelly.[/QUOTE]
Splendid, I'm sold on _vaseline_ "Because I'm worth it". I feel a whole lot more "empowered".


----------



## bloodlett (8 Oct 2014)

good ol'e Vaseline it's cheap and soothes and lubricates the skin


----------

